# LF someone to do some casting for cash....



## therichinc (Mar 24, 2015)

I have some pieces I would like to have casted. If someone would like to do this. Please respond and I can give you measurements of pieces or weights or whatever you need to quite a price.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 24, 2015)

@Final Strut might be able to help


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 24, 2015)

Yep, @Final Strut does a good job... @Gixxerjoe04 also does a good job with it as well.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tags guys. @therichinc I can fix you up. I need pics of all 4 sides and measurements to estimate cost. Are you looking for color or clear?


----------



## therichinc (Mar 24, 2015)

@Final Strut - I am looking for color, maybe some mixed color like red white blue? Maybe just some white, and blue and red separate. I will take some pictures and get some measurements tomorrow around lunch time. I have quite a bit. Would be willing to just pay or split partial payment if you wanted a couple pieces to keep for yourself however is better for you is fine with me. Ill get you the pics tomorrow. Thanks for the reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Mar 25, 2015)

@Final Strut - Quick question. Do you like all the pieces to be squares or rectangles for casting or does it matter? ( I want to make it as easy as possible I am cutting burls today so I can cut them quick on saw. Just let me know.) Also do I stabilize them before I send to you for casting, or is that done after? I have everything layed out to take pics and measure so just let me know about the shape and ill get you the info so I can get a quote....Thanks a lot


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 25, 2015)

If the pieces are uniform and consistent in dimension it makes it much easier especially if I have to build a mold to accommodate the size blank you want. I should also let you know that this stuff needs to be bone dry. Alumilite does not like moisture and will react very unfavorably if the material is not at or under 6-7%


----------



## therichinc (Mar 25, 2015)

@Final Strut - sounds good I will do my best to get most of the pieces same size. There may be a couple different sizes but there will be multiple pieces of that size. Also most of this has been drying for 10+ years, but I will check it with my meter to make sure. Thanks for the heads up. I will have some pics and sizes for you this afternoon after I get done cutting..


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 25, 2015)

Good deal. I usually bake any material that I cast at 200 degrees for 2-4 hours to make sure it is good and dry before I cast it so if it is close I will drive out the last of the moisture anyway.


----------



## therichinc (Mar 25, 2015)

@Final Strut - So I have 5 pieces that are 2.25"x2.25"x6" and one that is smaller rectangle shape. Id rather just send them to ya and let you quote me a price that way, if that's ok with you. I can even put a prepaid return label in there if you would like. So just get me a address to send them to and I will get them off to ya.

PS I have a LOT more that I will want done eventually I just wanna try it on these first and see how I like it.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 25, 2015)

That works for me. I will start a conversation shortly with my address.


----------

